# Formula MIN and MAX in PowerPivot



## Szenig (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello,

I want to use the MIN or MAX formula in PowerPivot. The problem is that I want to "calculate" the MIN oder MAX of two existing columns in a third column. The existing MIN-formula only allows me to calculate the min-value of a specific column but unfortunately does not seem to be able to compare to values. Is is true that there is no way of a min-comparison?

Regards
Szenig


----------



## NickyvV (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Szenig,
that is true unfortunately.
You can however use a formula like
IF(columnA > column B; ColumnA; ColumnB)


----------



## NickyvV (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Szenig,
that is true unfortunately.
You can however use a formula like

```
IF(columnA > column B; ColumnA; ColumnB)
```
to use the same functionality as MAX.

_Edit: sorry for double post, browser got stuck..
_


----------

